
Ask HN: What features would you like to see implemented in the Linux Kernel? - O_H_E
Also Reddit discussion here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;linux&#x2F;comments&#x2F;bf6j9f
======
alias_neo
WireGuard is the only feature that comes to mind for me. Having it in the
kernel will be a game changer and it can't come soon enough.

